# Your Fav All-time Wolf?



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Who is your all-time wolf not named Kevin Garnett???

Mine would probably be Googs or Isaiah Rider...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

JR Rider man.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

James "Hollywood" Robinson


----------



## SuperHerbie (Jul 11, 2005)

Doug West, Sam Mitchell, Malik Sealy and Bobby Jackson in an unprecedented 4-way tie.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Isiah Rider


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

socco said:


> James "Hollywood" Robinson



Nice one. I had forgotten about that guy.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

socco said:


> James "Hollywood" Robinson


Damn streight.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

socco said:


> James "Hollywood" Robinson



Never heard of him...


----------



## SuperHerbie (Jul 11, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> Never heard of him...


Then sheef, the truth is that you did kind of miss out. The guy was fun as hell coming off the bench in that "offensive sparkplug" role. Seriously, I loved that guy, but my 4-way tie had already been decided...


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Eh, hopefully Shad can provide that....


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

my boy Sam Mitchell!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Heh I wonder why....


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

Tony Campbell, Sam Mitchell, and Bobby Jackson.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Rashad McCants. 

I also did enjoy J.R. Rider, and of course like Garnett.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Haha when I saw that you were the last reply and it was under this thread.... I KNEW it was going to be McCants... Weird since he hasn't even played a game for the Wolves yet.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> Haha when I saw that you were the last reply and it was under this thread.... I KNEW it was going to be McCants... Weird since he hasn't even played a game for the Wolves yet.



:cheers: 

And for your sig... I agree, start McCants. Why? Because he will score by the truck loads.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yup! If ur interested about getting a avi like mine with him in a wolves uni just pm me and I will see what I can do.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Just did. You knew I was going too.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well I pmed you a couple links. Hopefully they work out for you. If it was not like 2 A.M. i would've edited them for you... If you have trouble editing them lemme know.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Nah, I got it. Thanks.


----------

